# Camper furnace?



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought a used popup from a family friend, he took extremely good care of it and it was a good deal. Anyways, I used it first time for opening day and had the furnace going, a duo-therm with thermostat and blower. After a day and a half she quit working. The RV repair guy says it needs a new gasket valve, and for that model since how old it is, 33 years they aren't made anymore. 

I'm just seeing what you guys use or would recommend for a low cost good value unit. He priced me out for a new one with labor over $700.00, I'd like to be half of that. Anyone know of catalytic furnaces they would recommend? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you sure you can't get parts for it. Did you check with some one else. What model is it?


Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Something was wrong with the furnace, don't remember what. Took it to a trailer repair place and was told $!000 to replace it because it was old and they could not get parts. He called around and another camper repair place ask him to bring it in because they here that all the time. They repaired it for a lot less because they keep some older camper parts for just that occasions. He was very happy. Stupid question. Was you hooked up to electric? If not the Battery will run down and the heater will not work.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

Bigdiddy said:


> I bought a used popup from a family friend, he took extremely good care of it and it was a good deal. Anyways, I used it first time for opening day and had the furnace going, a duo-therm with thermostat and blower. After a day and a half she quit working. The RV repair guy says it needs a new gasket valve, and for that model since how old it is, 33 years they aren't made anymore.
> 
> I'm just seeing what you guys use or would recommend for a low cost good value unit. He priced me out for a new one with labor over $700.00, I'd like to be half of that. Anyone know of catalytic furnaces they would recommend?
> 
> ...


Mr. Buddy heater! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

aroflinger said:


> Mr. Buddy heater!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah, I'm just going to buy a fitting, slap a buddy hose on it and use my lil buddy. He has the furnace out of it so I might try to tinker around with it just don't feel like spending money before the holidays. I'll still probably get a second opinion and if it's not repairable I'll get something and do it myself. I just liked the thermostat and blower aspect of it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I work at a Rv dealership l. We do have a handful of new old stock. What is you model and I can check our stock.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

jancoe said:


> I work at a Rv dealership l. We do have a handful of new old stock. What is you model and I can check our stock.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's a Duo-therm 66100


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Amish might be able to help.
The Amish by me repair 3way Refrigerators.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

A quick google:

http://www.popupportal.com/index.php?topic=52100.0

http://www.rvpartscenter.com/prodselect.asp?SID=32&DID=87&CID=526


----------

